# Seibon



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'm really wanting the lip kit, it's just so expensive!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Since i found this yesterday i've probably went back 10 times to stare at that front lip, its exactly the style i've been waiting for... so dope! The only problem is that i wish it were made out of something flexable like urethane or even abs plastic instead of brittle carbon fiber, plus i'd be painting it to match the body color anyway...










The rear looks great too but too aggressive for my taste, i want my car to mainly appear stock...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Not a fan of the random black fender, but other than that .... damnnnnn that car is nice. Especially the back ...... just beautiful.

Now to just see the same car, but with the smithclub black housing tails ... that would be gorgeous.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Not a fan of the random black fender, but other than that .... damnnnnn that car is nice. Especially the back ...... just beautiful.
> 
> Now to just see the same car, but with the smithclub black housing tails ... that would be gorgeous.


Everything black on the car, like the fenders, is their carbon fiber parts that they make. I assume they chose to paint the rest of the car blue so they'd stand out better.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I want the front lip and rear... just not in CF... Michigan Winter + Lowered Cruze = eats front lips


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Everything black on the car, like the fenders, is their carbon fiber parts that they make. I assume they chose to paint the rest of the car blue so they'd stand out better.


I know that. I'm just saying, I don't like the random black fender look on cars.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

does anyone know if the SIEBON is actually visible on the carbon fiber like the picture shows...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Dry impregnated carbon?


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

No, this is normal "wet" carbon fiber. If it's dry carbon fiber you'd see it listed as "Dry Carbon" and it'll cost $2400 instead of $800.

e.g.,
SEIBON :: MITSUBISHI :: EVO -- see the "OEM-style Carbon Fiber Hood" vs "OEM-style Dry Carbon Hood".


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

"wet" really is wet =P I know the differences


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

really feeling that! 

too bad i didnt get an ECO


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That dry carbon EVO hood is only 11 lbs! ****, lol


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah this splitter we just made came out to around 3.5 pounds.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

That's really nice!

I hope that's only going to see track use, though.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

perlionex said:


> That's really nice!
> 
> I hope that's only going to see track use, though.


Sorta, its being made for X company on Y car for Z trim. Can't really get into details.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

is this for your cruze mike?



Aeroscout977 said:


> Yeah this splitter we just made came out to around 3.5 pounds.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nah I'm waiting on a SS trim before I look into a Cruze purchase. I can't say who or what it's for except that it's one of the big 3 and it'll be a limited production vehicle. It's definitely NOT a SRT10 Caravan.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha sweet!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

thats pretty cool to see aftermarket support already. I'm not into the CF scene anymore so I wouldn't be looking into any of it.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Yeah I agree CF is at times a "scene" thing when it's used for looks rather than a function. The only thing we've made that was for looks was a small parts holder =P. All in all it's a great composite and perfect for economy and performance. It's just expensive. Especially when you have to create your own molds for an item that wont sell often or is a one time use.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

this hood is sweet. SEIBON :: Hoods :: HD1112CHCRU-SS Wish i knew the weight of it and weight of stock hood. it would have to be at least 5lbs lighter for me to buy it.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> this hood is sweet. SEIBON :: Hoods :: HD1112CHCRU-SS Wish i knew the weight of it and weight of stock hood. it would have to be at least 5lbs lighter for me to buy it.


That hood will only save you about 5 lbs max. It's been on the forum before and the guy that installed it said that because of the wet carbon he had minimal weight savings after putting all the pieces back on from the stock hood.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

(might as well just wrap your stock hood)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you know if the vents are actual vent to help air get to the motor or just show? I love the style. I was lookin for the thread with the install could not find it, you have a link boats?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> Do you know if the vents are actual vent to help air get to the motor or just show? I love the style. I was lookin for the thread with the install could not find it, you have a link boats?


Sorry, I thought you had posted the OEM style hood. I can't link the other thread cuz I'm mobile right now, if I remember I'll post later.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

no it the ss style boats, it ok. Im calling them tomorrow ill let y'all know what the word is


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

The air vents are indeed real air vents and the hood is almost half the weight from eom


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I figured they wouldn't just be for show, and I'm sure it is half the weight, but is that half the weight with the hood fully assembled? i.e.: Windshield washer nozzles, sound deadening, etc.?


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Idk lol but that stuff will not add much. Think i might get it in the summer. idk yet will see when the time comes


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You'd be surprised how much that stuff weighs sometimes...


----------

